# Some New Stuff



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Up until now I've been using Paint Shop Pro which is a good program but it's not as good as Photoshop. Well I just downloaded CS3 so I have to teach myself Photoshop all over again because it's so much different the Paint Shop. Here's a few things I was working on. The eye one and the iceman effect are PSD tutorials that I downloaded and then did and the sig is one I did myself from a tutorial off deviantart. The spiderman sig didn't come out as good as I wanted, the effect was a little off. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That's good stuff man.

Question, can you actually draw? If so, why don't you try drawing some thing on the computer?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not the greatest artist in the world. With photoshop and the pen tool I might be able to draw something but I probably couldn't do it in paint like your's plazz. I'll give it a try eventually, first I want to get photoshop down.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, alrigt, was just wondering. Good stuff though considering you just got PS. Which isn't TOO different from PSP imo.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

photoshop cs3 is great to me im sure ull like it...great work i did those last two tutorials too i did my iceman one a lil different though anyways...like always...good work


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Oh, alrigt, was just wondering. Good stuff though considering you just got PS. Which isn't TOO different from PSP imo.


Yeah it's very similar. PS just has things in different places and has more things then PSP has. I like it tho.



Steph05050 said:


> photoshop cs3 is great to me im sure ull like it...great work i did those last two tutorials too i did my iceman one a lil different though anyways...like always...good work



Yeah the tutorials from olieng.net are great. The eye one is my favorite and i'm definetly going to try to incorporate it into a sig for the sotw one time.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

VERY nice mj on the clown thing.....that looks GREAT


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks steph.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Im really digging the iceman one. Havent seen a Liddell sig using the "ice" so well in a loooong time.

Good job!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks alot pliff. I really have to give credit to olieng.ent tho. The tuts over there are awesome and they give you the psd with the layouts so you just have to do the editing.


----------

